# garder un Macbook blanc A1181 le plus longtemps possible



## ln1211 (12 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook blanc A1181 le modèle de 2006, je l'ai depuis 2009, il a toujours bien fonctionné.
Seulement depuis quelques mois, il est un peu lent et je commence a voir la petite roue de couleur qui tourne.

Caractéristiques :
 Mac OS X 10.5.8 (Leopard) (je viens d'acheter snow leopard pour pouvoir passer sur Lion)
 2.13 GHz intel core 2 duo
 2 GO RAM
 Disque dure 300G

J'aimerais le garder le plus longtemps possible. Que me conseillez-vous ?

L'ouvrir pour nettoyer le ventilateur ? 
Changer le disque dur pour une carte sud ou un disque dur plus gros ?
Mettre plus de rem ?
Ou le garder comme il est jusqu'à ce qu'il rende l'âme ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2014)

tester des applis sur une session NEUVE pour voir si c'est pareil

si c'est plus veloce faudra " nettoyer " sessions habituelles
plein de fils là dessus

si c'est " pareil" c'est soit l'OS et ou des réglages
(et ca peut se réoptimiser)
soit... l'age

ca fait partie de ca
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions via utilitaire disque ou outil  onyx /Maintenance
Conseillé de le faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Maintenance qui fait ca très bien
c&#8217;est la version light  d&#8217;Onyx , même site
Titanium's Software

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
-reset SMC PMU
(procedure propre à chaque modèle) 
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Olfyer (12 Mars 2014)

Déjà si je ne me trompe pas c'est bien le modèle sorti en 2009 que tu possèdes. 

Effectivement avant de songer à des interventions matérielles, il est nécessaire et peut-être suffisant de faire les manipulations logicielles indiquées par Pascal. 

Ensuite seulement tu pourras songer à des remplacements hardware. 

Ouvrir ton mac pour nettoyer le ventilateur n'est nécessaire que si tu sens que ta machine chauffe excessivement ou que le ventilo fait davantage de bruit qu'à l'accoutumé. Sinon ce n'est pas un problème de ventilateur. 

Tu peux effectivement upgrade ta mémoire vive (le modèle de 2009 supporte jusqu'à 4Go de RAM) et installer un SSD à la place de ton disque dur (prendre un disque dur plus gros n'améliorerait pas significativement la vélocité de la machine). Cela devrait te permettre de retrouver de la fluidité.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2014)

ln1211 a dit:


> Mac OS X 10.5.8 (Leopard) (je viens d'acheter snow leopard pour pouvoir passer sur Lion)


A mon avis, ne passe pas à Lion. Mais installe Snow Leopard.




Olfyer a dit:


> Tu peux effectivement upgrade ta mémoire vive (le modèle de 2009 supporte jusqu'à 4Go de RAM)


Mais il a un modèle 2006 
(quoique, avec 2,13 gHz, ça semble bien être un modèle 2009 qui sait gérer 6 Go de RAM !!)


n1211, quel modèle _exact_ de MB as tu ?
(Information système / Matériel : identifiant du modèle : xxxxxx ??)


----------



## huguesdelamure (12 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> A mon avis, ne passe pas à Lion. Mais installe Snow Leopard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Euh, les Mac de 2006 ne gèrent pas Lion normalement, non ?


----------



## loic8 (12 Mars 2014)

huguesdelamure a dit:


> Euh, les Mac de 2006 ne gèrent pas Lion normalement, non ?



Les late 2006 si.


----------



## huguesdelamure (12 Mars 2014)

loic8 a dit:


> Les late 2006 si.




Je ne crois pas, ou pas de manière officielle.

Pierre dandumont de l'excellent journal du lapin a du modifier son Kernel sur son Late 2006 en tout cas ^^


----------



## loic8 (12 Mars 2014)

huguesdelamure a dit:


> Je ne crois pas, ou pas de manière officielle.
> 
> Pierre dandumont de l'excellent journal du lapin a du modifier son Kernel sur son Late 2006 en tout cas ^^



Lion est eligible a minima au core 2 duo or le macbook late 2006 en est equipé et officiellement.


----------



## huguesdelamure (12 Mars 2014)

loic8 a dit:


> Lion est eligible a minima au core 2 duo or le macbook late 2006 en est equipé.




Mmh, il a peut être un mid 2006, je regarderais, autant pour moi, j'ai le mi 2007 sous ML personnellement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------




loic8 a dit:


> Lion est eligible a minima au core 2 duo or le macbook late 2006 en est equipé et officiellement.




Il y a aussi une sombre affaire de Kernel 64 bits qui entre en jeu, privant certains Mac Pro et Mac mini


----------



## Invité (12 Mars 2014)

A priori 2,13GHz c'est un "mid 2009" qui gère 6go de Ram.

Mais bon, 6Go de Ram sans SSD avec Lion
Tant qu'à faire autant aller jusqu'à Moutain Lion qui gère un peu mieux la Ram.

Mon Mini de la même génération est plus à l'aise avec ML et 8Go + un disque hybride avec 8Go de cache SSD


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2014)

Invité a dit:


> A priori 2,13GHz c'est un "mid 2009" qui gère 6go de Ram.


Toutafé !


Sly54 a dit:


> Mais il a un modèle 2006
> (quoique, avec 2,13 gHz, ça semble bien être un modèle 2009 qui sait gérer 6 Go de RAM !!)





D'ou l'importance de savoir quel modèle possède n1211, autrement le conseil ne sert à rien (autant essayer de deviner les prochains numéros du loto )



Sly54 a dit:


> n1211, quel modèle _exact_ de MB as tu ?
> (Information système / Matériel : identifiant du modèle : xxxxxx ??)


----------



## Invité (12 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas.
Juste regardé Mctracker et il semble que le 2.13GHz soit un modèle unique de mid 2009.
J'ai peut être mal regardé ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2014)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai peut être mal regardé ?


Non non, tu as bien regardé ! C'est juste que ln1211 commence son post par "J'ai un macbook blanc A1181 le modèle de 2006", ce qui prête quand même à confusion !

De toute façon, on a à peu près fait le tour, entre de la maintenance "de base" proposée par pascalformac, aux changements hard possibles (RAM + SSD) + changement d'OS


----------



## adn888sw (13 Mars 2014)

il suffit de voir s'il a les bords ronds ou les bords carrés non?
j'avais un macbook blanc, le modèle 2009 sur lequel j'avais installé les 4go de RAM. Et ben même avec tout ça vaut mieux pas upgrader depuis snow leopard vers lion.


----------



## ln1211 (13 Mars 2014)

Alors, j'ai contacter apple pour être sur de l'année de mon mac : c'est bien 2009 il m'on envoyer les caractéristiques : 

http://support.apple.com/kb/SP512?viewlocale=fr_FR

Je me suis tromper car en regardant sur internet comment le démonter, j'ai trouvé des sites qui parlait de macbook unibody de 2009 et des macbook A1181 de 2006. Je vais vous mettre une photo de mon macbook si je peux.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2014)

il y a l'excellent freeware mactracker
(donne des details sur tous les  modeles ainsi que le max REEL de ram)


----------



## ln1211 (13 Mars 2014)

J'ai trouvé des photos de mon macbook : 












En tout cas désolé de vous avoir donner la mauvaise infos, c'est bien un macbook de mid 2009. Avec les bouts ronds et la batterie qui s'enlève sans devoir tout démonter !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2014)

ln1211 a dit:


> En tout cas désolé de vous avoir donner la mauvaise infos, c'est bien un macbook de mid 2009. Avec les bouts ronds et la batterie qui s'enlève sans devoir tout démonter !


Pour cette fois ci tu seras juste de tournée d'apéro 

As tu eu toutes les infos que tu souhaitais avoir ?


----------



## huguesdelamure (13 Mars 2014)

ln1211 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé des photos de mon macbook :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mais c'est pas un mi 2009 ça  !


----------



## loic8 (13 Mars 2014)

huguesdelamure a dit:


> Mais c'est pas un mi 2009 ça  !




Les mid 2009 ne sont pas unibody, seul les late 2009 et les mid 2010 le sont. Donc d'après la photo ça peut tout a fait être un mid 2009.


----------



## huguesdelamure (13 Mars 2014)

loic8 a dit:


> Les mid 2009 ne sont pas unibody, seul les late 2009 et les mid 2010 le sont. Donc d'après la photo ça peut tout a fait être un mid 2009.




Tiens, je me coucherais moins bête ^^


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2014)

ln1211 a dit:


> Seulement depuis quelques mois, il est un peu lent et je commence a voir la petite roue de couleur qui tourne.



Mets 4 go, installe Snow (histoire d'être moins à la rue) et tu n'auras plus de roue colorée


----------



## huguesdelamure (14 Mars 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Mets 4 go, installe Snow (histoire d'être moins à la rue) et tu n'auras plus de roue colorée




SL n'a plus de mises a jour, et de plus en plus de programmes réclament Lion ou ML pour s'installer, perso je recommande plutôt ML ou Mavericks (si l'ordinateur le supporte) qui ne sont pas si lents que ça. Et Mavericks a l'avantage d'être gratuit


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2014)

C'est un début, vu qu'il a acheté le DVD, c'est déjà bien mieux que Leopard qui est complètement largué. ML faut essayer déjà, voir si ça tourne bien.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2014)

huguesdelamure a dit:


> SL n'a plus de mises a jour, et de plus en plus de programmes réclament Lion ou ML pour s'installer, perso je recommande plutôt ML ou Mavericks (si l'ordinateur le supporte) qui ne sont pas si lents que ça. Et Mavericks a l'avantage d'être gratuit


De toute façon, avant de mettre Lion ou +, il *faut* installer SL


----------



## huguesdelamure (14 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> De toute façon, avant de mettre Lion ou +, il *faut* installer SL




Je suis passé de Tiger a lion avec une clé depuis un autre Mac perso ^^ Merci à Lion Diskmaker !


----------



## ln1211 (14 Mars 2014)

huguesdelamure a dit:


> Je suis passé de Tiger a lion avec une clé depuis un autre Mac perso ^^ Merci à Lion Diskmaker !


 

D'après toi je pouvais récupéré lion sur mon iMac pour le mettre sur mon macbook ?

J'attend de recevoir snow leopard ! d'après apple il faut avoir snow leopard pour pouvoir passer sur lion ou + car sur leopard il n'y a pas le MAS.


----------



## huguesdelamure (14 Mars 2014)

ln1211 a dit:


> D'après toi je pouvais récupéré lion sur mon iMac pour le mettre sur mon macbook ?
> 
> 
> 
> J'attend de recevoir snow leopard ! d'après apple il faut avoir snow leopard pour pouvoir passer sur lion ou + car sur leopard il n'y a pas le MAS.




La je n'en sais rien, à une époque oui, tu as Lion dans tes Achats du MAS ?


----------



## Invité (14 Mars 2014)

ln1211 a dit:


> D'après toi je pouvais récupéré lion sur mon iMac pour le mettre sur mon macbook ?
> 
> J'attend de recevoir snow leopard ! d'après apple il faut avoir snow leopard pour pouvoir passer sur lion ou + car sur leopard il n'y a pas le MAS.



Il aurait fallu l faire avant d'installer, juste après le DL.

Cala dit, ta question première faisait état d'un ralentissement de ton ordi avec Léo.
Autant, je suis tout à fait d'accord pour l'UpGrade en 10.6 qui est très réactif avec un proc Intel, autant je suis plus que circonspect pour les OS suivants.

Je trouve qu'avec Lion il faut bien plus de Ram (même avec mon C2D dont le bus est à 1GHz et les barrettes idem) Et ta Ram est à 800MHz !!!
A mon avis même avec 6Go de Ram tu vas ramer si tu passe 10.6


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2014)

invité a dit:


> a mon avis même avec 6go de ram tu vas ramer si tu passe 10.6



10.7 !


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2014)

10.7 bien sûr :rose:


----------



## adn888sw (19 Mars 2014)

loic8 a dit:


> Les mid 2009 ne sont pas unibody, seul les late 2009 et les mid 2010 le sont. Donc d'après la photo ça peut tout a fait être un mid 2009.


mactracker confirme!


----------

